# What flea and tick prevention product should I use?



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have had Leela for 6 weeks already. When I first got her from the shelter, they said she was using First Shield Trio from Banfield, so I continued and purchased a dosage from Banfield; it didn't seem as if though she had any reactions to it before.

Today, I purchased her second dose and applied it. This time around though, I found two fleas on my couch and noticed that she seems to be itching. I immediately began to research the product. There are a lot of mixed reviews, majority that say it is a harmful and ineffective product. I am now worried that she is having a reaction with something that is not even doing what it is suppose to. I already showered her, but I am now left with some questions, what now? Should I wait 30 days till I apply another product? Also, what topical flea and tick prevention product do you recommend? Frontline? Advantage? Other? I would love to hear your opinions, experiences and stories. 

All suggestions are appreciated. Thank you.

p.s. 
For my cats, I use Advantage Plus as an overall prevention product - fleas, ticks, lice, worms and heartworms. I don't have any other experience with other flea products than this one, but then again, my cats are not outdoor pets, so they are rarely ever exposed to fleas and ticks.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

It's not a topical, but I've had excellent results with COMFORTIS for fleas. I use Frontline for ticks.


----------



## Melody (Jul 25, 2010)

When we lived in California, fleas were out of control. I used Comfortis and it worked very well. I was impressed.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We live in TX and used to use Frontline but our vet stopped carrying it because so many fleas had developed a resistance to it. Now we use Comfortis, it's a chewable tablet, and it's working very well. I like that it's not topical since the dogs are wet several times a day.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I use Advantix (flea and tick combined). Never found a single of either on her touch wood!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I use Advantix too. Never had a problem. It repels mosquittos too.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestions. I now need to make a decision between Advantix and Comfortis. I like the fact that Comfortis is an oral mediciation cause I hate waiting for the oily substance to set in for a couple of days. Though, Advantix does which both fleas and ticks, which is good. I think I just need to compare side effects and see which one is better. 

Also, when can I administer a new dose of medication? Do I wait the 30 days?

Thank you.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

We use advantix also. Great success and you can sometimes find great deals on the 6pack.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

I found Advantix at my nearby Petsmart that covers fleas, ticks, mosquitoes, lice, and horse flies. With the petperks card, its 52.99 for a 4 pack. I think I am going to switch to this brand. When should I start the application? Should I wait 30 more days?


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

I use it once a month. Every 4 weeks or so.


----------

